# fahaka puffer 7-26-04



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

2.5-3"


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Awesome!

What size to fahaka's get anyway?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

they say up to 18"


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice shots


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

great pics and fish


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

nice puffer


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lil puf..nice shots e.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thank you guys, i'm in the process of doing a diary of his transformation...or however long i keep him


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice fahaka. Mine is about the same size.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

We want feeding shots...BTW nice fahaka


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow..great fish and photos!


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

kind of difficult to see in the picture where it is laying on the sand. all in all, great post.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thats the beatuy of the fahaka, camoflage


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

awsome fahaka


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

what a baddass!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Dovii Kid said:


> We want feeding shots...BTW nice fahaka


 i cant, everytime i dump anything in there he eats it almost instantaniously.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

sweet man


----------

